# Trek Marlin vs Cannondale 29 SL5



## jpr99 (Mar 31, 2009)

So I've been researching different types of 29ers. So far I've come across the Trek Marlin and now the Cannondale 29 SL5. Both seem to compare equally in certain ways. Key thing is that it will hold me for the basic rail trails I plan on riding. Only real difference is that the Cannondale is a little more cost wise by$60. Any recommendations on which might be the better bike to go with. I know both are decent brands but is one better than the other?

Thanks... Plan on test riding both this week.


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

They are both going to be pretty close in terms of quality. The difference is in how they fit you. The Marlin is a Gary Fisher bike. That means it has Trek's G2 geometry which works well for most but not everyone. You need to ride both and go with the one that feels better for you


----------



## iamspartacus (May 21, 2012)

I liked the Cannondales better then the Treks from a "riding" perspective, but as said above, this is a personal choice so you will have to ride them and see which feels better to you. Either way, you are getting a good bike.


----------



## jpr99 (Mar 31, 2009)

Well test rode the Trek today. What huge difference than my Nishiki Cascade Cuningham edition which is I think is a 17. I might just stick with the Trek but will give the Cannondale a shot.


----------



## Wheat78 (Apr 9, 2012)

I tested a Trail SL4 and a Trek Mamba ( both Similar to what your Looking at). I went with the Trek Mamba, the fit was better for me ( slightly longer top tube).


----------



## jpr99 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Wheat... Mamba is a bit more than I'd like to spend. The SL5 seem to be right about the budget I'm looking at.


----------



## Wheat78 (Apr 9, 2012)

Marlin and the Mamba are real similar, frame is the same really, just some money spent on component upgrades. Trail Series is the same between SL4 and SL5. I really liked the Cannondale, really a lot, but the fit was just better for me on the Trek, and that was the most important factor for me. You should get the bike that feels right for you and that you will like to ride, for sure.


----------



## jpr99 (Mar 31, 2009)

This week I'll check out the SL5. Really liked the Marlin. I'm comparing this to a Nishiki Cascade that I picked up 15 years ago


----------

